# Putzy, Putzy DOLL Clothes (photos)



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I have said MANY times that I LOVE being a Gramma!

Well, for just a half of second, I had some second thoughts!
Man I had a hard time fitting those tiny sleeves into those tiny arm holes.

But then I remembered that at age 64 I still have some of the doll clothes my Gramma sewed for my doll, over half a century ago.
Just maybe these dresses will last a few years.

This clothes is going to last lots longer than a fancy meal does----one that takes hours and hours to prepare.

And think how happy 8 year old Emily will be when she opens this birthday gift!

Here's #1---the front









the back









And #2


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

those are really pretty that is a very lucky little girl getting them


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are really pretty. She should love them. Nice work.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are absolutely beautiful!!! Precious.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE THOSE...THEY ARE SEW CUTE....
bopeep


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Adorable! 
Funny that you post this today. I _just_ found a handful of doll clothes my grandma and I made one summer. My 8 year old LOVES them.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job, and I bet she will think so too!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Those are so pretty, what size doll does she have? I have been doing things for the 18" size, not quite so tiny sleeves! I just have fun doing fancy lacy stuff. One of these days I am going to get good enough to show some of it off.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking those must be for 18" size, I hope she comes back to give the details.

I love the top fabric combination cause it's different. The white is pretty.

Angie


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Those doll dresses are beautiful! I love that wavy green striped fabric! Where did you get it?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes, 18 inch doll----American Girl doll.

The most "obvious" fabric in the first dress was a remnant 
I got at JoAnn's in an after Easter sale.

The rest of the fabric and trims and notions on that dress are all from the STASH.

The lacey under skirts on that first dress are just a tiny portion of a whole bolt 
(almost 15 yards) that I bought at a Mennonite quilt auction for $1.oo!


Then the second dress has a more unique story.

Emily was 7 when she found an old FANCY dress at GoodWill that she bought 
(with her own money) just for a play dress-up dress.
Becauce it was too long, her mother cut about 10 inches from the bottom.

Ta-Dah!
Just enough to sew a doll dress that will match Emily's


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

tallpines - really neat. did you use a commercial pattern?

And check out the doll patterns on www.fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com

I'm working on one of them now.

Angie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Cute stuff on that link!

I'm pretty well set for doll clothes patterns.
Everytime there was a 99 cent or $1.99 sale on patterns the last couple of years, I'd buy a pattern or two for doll clothes.

The pattern I used for these dresses is McCalls 3275,
Regular price is an outrageous $13.50 but I paid $1.99.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Those are adorable!! Nice job, Diane!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh, they are precious!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Pretty dresses! I wish I had a little girl to sew for!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

You made me wanta make doll clothes~!~

dawn


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

NEfarmgirl said:


> Pretty dresses! I wish I had a little girl to sew for!


You don't need a little girl, make a doll for yourself and use it for decoration in the living room or kitchen. Mine moves around and has something for every holiday!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Lovely dresses, tallpines! She will cherish them, I'm sure. I never did sew doll clothes, and got to thinking why. My daughter didn't play much with dolls, and gd didn't either. She has a zillion Barbies in boxes downstairs, as well as all the clothes and accessories. She used to just take the stuff off and that was that. Someday, maybe she'll have someone to play with them, but I never did sew any. What beautiful dresses you made, tho! Jan in Co


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

OH my those are fabulous! How do you even sew something so tiny? Can you do that on a machine? Your GD will go nuts!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

On a re-read, I noticed that you mentioned setting sleeves in... give yourself a break and try the flat construction method of sleeves going in... easy and quick, you sew the sleeves on while flat and then do the entire underarm seams.... dolls truly do not care! Finished properly, noone will ever know~!

I, too, have some doll clothes that are more than 30 years old and look forward to having a grandbaby to share them with!

dawn


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

sewsilly said:


> On a re-read, I noticed that you mentioned setting sleeves in... give yourself a break and try the flat construction method of sleeves going in... easy and quick, you sew the sleeves on while flat and then do the entire underarm seams.... dolls truly do not care! Finished properly, noone will ever know~!
> 
> I, too, have some doll clothes that are more than 30 years old and look forward to having a grandbaby to share them with!
> 
> dawn


Yes, I believe the pattern instructions told me to do it that way.

I tend to forget to read the instructions and usually make things harder for myself.:sob:


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Good job!


----------

